# اريد فورملات وتركيبات دهانات ديكورات حديثه مثل مالتي ديكور والفلفت والووش وغيرها



## لوف ستي (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اريد المساعده من مهندس ذو خبره عاليه وتجربه عمليه في مجال تراكيب وصناعة الدهانات الديكوريه الحديثه وغيرها مثل الملتي ديكور والفلفت والووش واي دهانات منازل حديثه وشكرا 

انا بنتظار الردود من المختصين 

وشكرا جزيلا للجميع

اود التواصل حقيقي مع ذا خبره حقيقيه

لوف ستي


----------



## لوف ستي (6 مارس 2011)

معقول لا يوجد اي حدا ذو خبره بهذه الصناعات؟

اتمني الردود والافاده

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس كيم (6 مارس 2011)

*ليست سهلة*

عزيزي ان ما طلبته هو عبارة عن معادلات معقدة ليس من السهل وضعها هنا


----------



## emad 40 (11 يونيو 2011)

ارغب في معرفة طريقة تصنيع الفلفت


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اعتقد انو الي عندو تركيبه حصل عليها بعد جهد ودراسه وسهر مش ممكن يفرط فيها علشان هيك ياريت الاسئله تكون في شئ ضيق جدا


----------

